# What should I do now? (Health issues)



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Sinuous said:


> Idk take it as a rant or pls advice.
> 
> Lack of concentration have been an issue for me in studying particularly since 2018
> But it is now getting to a point where I forget places I’ve been (as how they look, and not names) and I’m lagging when I talk. Like I’d stop middle sentence trying to recall the word. I’d tell myself I’m going to do xyz but only end up doing x and do yz once I notice they’re undone. I’m reading stuff twice to process what’s being said. My ear hurts from the inside as well. I’m fatigued and sometimes get dizzy when I walk. Back hurts, as well as legs sometimes. With a mix of depression.. I see things but I’m not really looking. Sometimes it’s really watching life on a screen.
> ...


It sounds like ADHD, (or Hashimotis or Anemia.)
I have all of those... we'll, anemia is not constant like the first two. I also take melatonin for sleeping issues.

Edit: oh, I see now I allready replied to this thread before. Sorry.


----------

